# Packing and Crating > Packing Materials and Techniques >  Packing Instructions PDF Feedback?

## Jen

Hi all, 

I'm working on packing instructions for the organization I work for and wanted to share it as a resource and ask for feedback. We mainly handle works on paper and most packing is soft/hand carry. It's pretty specific to our needs but I thought it might be useful to others as well. Thanks in advance! 

Also, I couldn't get the file size small enough to upload the file to the forum, so here is a google drive link with the pdf in it: https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/folders/0B_f6iKWghYwaQjk0eUM1a0NsZVE

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Jen, 

This looks like an excellent step forward towards formulating a consistent approach to packing that reflects the needs of your companys mission. This is something that every responsible institution and organization should have in place. Even more admirable though, is your act of seeking peer review from the people who have years of experience in this important area of preventive conservation found in this venue. I think you are demonstrating genuine leadership in this regard. I see some excellent work here. There are several issues that consistently get a lot of discussion in the community - with pros and cons - and at least one that I dont really see addressed. Due to the limits of the venue, I would suggest that touching base off line might be a good next step especially before pursuing broader distribution. Illustrations are great and you are doing excellent work. 
Best,

Ashley

----------

